# Awesome night in sandusky



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

First off got a flat on the way out which sucked, got there and had the craziest calm water bite ever and it was "fish on" all night....all on raw shrimp...i ended up with about 40 channels from 2-13#...my buddy caught about 20....here are some pics....anybody notice the big ones always come out around 3? and they always go directly to the anchor line....they were on dropoffs about 100 yds off shore all fish caught and released












































_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome report nice. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Great fish, looks like an awesome night!


----------

